# question on rabies shot and vet's rec. (NJ)



## mb935 (May 30, 2008)

My dog was scheduled for her 3 year rabies vac. this coming dec. The vet told me NJ now recommends getting the shot every 2 years... and so instead of waiting till dec. she was given her rabies shot last week.

Im not sure how many here would know the NJ law  - i did an online search and found nothing.

I just want to know if this sounds right... if some states do recommend 2 year vacs.

Im not really into giving my pets too many vacs and i REALLY need to make sure this vet is correct and not trying to make money on my animals. Ive had a HORRIBLE time finding a vet I trust....

thanks!!!


----------



## Moker (Feb 5, 2009)

i did a little research on NJ rabies vac's

from what i found, the vac schedule is determined by the new jersey state dept of health.
on their website ( http://www.state.nj.us/health/ ) i did a search for rabies vaccinations, and the doc said pretty much 3 year is ok.

i reccomend you go there and check it out. bring a copy with you to the vet and ask them why they say 2 years.


----------



## mb935 (May 30, 2008)

WOW - thanks so much - that was very nice of you to do.
(let me guess - you found that info in minutes) 

i sent them an email to see if this is recent change. Once I know for sure that 3 years is ok - then I am going to seriously consider switching vets.


----------



## Trainer (Feb 18, 2009)

I'm not sure if your wording is correct or not but it makes no difference what someone RECOMMENDS. The important thing is what the governing body REQUIRES. If they don't require 2 year shots and your vet gave your dog a shot without your permission, you should be very angry and get a refund as well as change vets. If you OK'd the shot based on bad informatin from the vet, you should be just as angry.


----------



## kacaju (Jan 2, 2008)

Is your Vet located in the same town you live in??
My town (in NJ) is very strict on not giving out a license to an animal (we have to license both cats and dogs) if the rabies shot is due before Nov 30th. So... I have to fight them next year because when I go next Jan to license my Collie, they are going to *require* I get him the rabies before I license him. His rabies shot expires Nov 29th!!!
So if I abide by law, I will have to give him his rabies about 2 years instead of the 3.


----------

